# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  summer parries 2021

## gsp follower

good luck to all for the nth canterbury opener tommorow.
15 bird limit east of state highway one and 20 west and hopefuly some honkers at the lake to.

----------


## gsp follower

events conspired to defeat a morning raid but we got out for a supposedly southerly free avo hunt with strengthning nor easters.
well in the tradition of wheather forcaster barely knowing shit from clay unless they taste it .
it was southerly all afternoon coldish but not unbearable 
meduim to low strength with about a 4 inch water rise
 believe me after getting caught in elly southerlies before we were checking
 a foot rise in 10 minutes is not uncommon there.
we saw about 30 parries in total maybe 50 canadas to
i got 2 for 3 shots and we should have had more 5 at least but over excitement and a empty chamber were factors that combined to make us look like first timers.
they were not decoyin well the ones i got and those we ballsed up flew straight at us mostly
as we packed up 7 canadas came so close a rake could have hooked a couple.
 but guns were in bags and empty 
cant wait till next trip and aya double shoots great if slower due to non ejecters and 2 triggers which take a bit of getting used to again
 still miss havin a dog tho

----------


## gsp follower

not so many parries about this end of the lake but geese galore.
 only minus is wading thru the stinking clingy mud none takin but great sight of good mobs of canadas

----------


## Sowslayer

Lucky

----------


## gsp follower

not impressed with the way the eley steel 5,s are goin on parries.
 might try the old lead theory of more shot in the pattern and on the target.
 even if its a smaller shot size.
so will try those kent faststeel 4.s even tho they kick like a hundred bastards.
 usually dont notice while bird shooting not untill the acheing shoulder later anyway

----------


## gsp follower

good number of geese about still but parries few and far between.
predicted southerly was pretty tame but still better than watchin auzzie soaps

----------

